# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.7 - we got more SKY's!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.7 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung SGH-I437* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Fedja).
> *LG P698* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG P698f* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *SKY IM-S370* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-S410K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-S550S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U440S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U490S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U530K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *SKY IM-U560K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Shell Software v1.1.1 Release Notes:*   * Improved speed and stability of the software.
* Released many other small improvements.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

